# The Bayeux Tapestry - in full!



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2017)

I thought this might be little more than a dull panorama of the original tapestry - instead, Lindybeige gives an entertaining narration of the events shown, with a little added animation:


----------



## The Judge (Oct 21, 2017)

Highly entertaining!  But any moment now HareBrain will come along and tell us the chap couldn't pronounce Bosham properly...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 22, 2017)

It's weird, I saw this vid a few days ago. Then looking for birthday cards I noticed there is a whole range of 'Bayeux tapestry'-type cards done in a similar humour to the video. (Well, close enough). I did not check to see if Lindybeige was the author of the cards....


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 22, 2017)

(couldn't resist, after I found them)


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 22, 2017)

Hilarious.  Reminds me of the "Fractured Fairy Tales" of the Rocky and Bullwinckle show.

Yet, I find that I have a much deeper understanding of the history and the Tapestry.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2017)

Venusian Broon said:


> View attachment 40349 View attachment 40348
> 
> (couldn't resist, after I found them)



I'm seen those before - unfortunately, I doubt any of my relatives would get the references.


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 11, 2017)

This was my schoolboy intro to the Bayeaux Tapestry....Guinness hoardings all around the UK in 1966


----------



## Harpo (May 5, 2022)




----------



## HareBrain (May 5, 2022)

The Judge said:


> But any moment now HareBrain will come along and tell us the chap couldn't pronounce Bosham properly...


"Any moment now" = "in five years". But yes, IT'S PRONOUNCED BOZZUM NOT BOWSHUM!!

Better late than never.


----------



## Serendipity (May 5, 2022)

hm... I've been told there's a piece of the original Bayeaux tapestry in a library or museum in Newcastle upon Tyne...


----------

